# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Αναπαραγωγή zebra finches.(ζεβράκια)

## Dream Syndicate

*Λοιπόν αφού όπως είδατε και στο θέμα που σας είχα παρουσιάσει**Tα ζεβράκια μου.  
*


* ο αρσενικός με ανάγκασε να τους δώσω φωλιά και να κάνω διατροφική προετημασία μόνο για δύο εβδομάδες και κάτι.
Έχω τρελαθεί, έχει δίκιο που μου έγραψε η Νίκη Φάμπιο ότι είναι τα πιο hot πουλάκια.Καλά το κάνουν συνεχώς no limit σας λέω.
Η φωλιά τελείωσε πολύ γρήγορα από τον αρσενικό έκανε καταπληκτική δουλειά.
Η φωλιά που έβαλα είναι η κλασσική για παπαγαλάκια.
Διάβασα ότι δεν έχουν πρόβλημα σε ότι φωλιά και να τους δώσεις.Προτίμησα αυτή γιατί θέλω να παρακολουθώ τα μικρά και τα αυγά.
Έχω μείνει άναυδος από τη στοργικότητα και την φροντίδα που δείχνουν μεταξύ τους αφού κάθονται δίπλα δίπλα και καθαρίζει το ένα το άλλο.
Καμία σχέση με τα Γκούλντιαν που αν και πανέμορφα ήταν σκέτο παγόβουνο.
Εκτός από την αυγοτροφή που περιγράφω στην παρουσίαση τρώνε και αχλάδι,μήλο,και μαρούλι.Βιταμίνες δεν έχω δώσει λίγο υγρό ασβέστιο και σήμερα ανακάλυψαν και το σουπιοκόκαλο και το έτρωγαν πολύ.
Έτσι και αλλιώς τα ζεβράκια έχουν την λιγότερη ανάγκη σε πρωτεΐνες από όλους τους σπίνους.
 Έως σήμερα έχουν κάνει τρία αυγά.Είχε δίκιο ο Αντρέας που μου είπε να προσέχω με το υλικό φωλιάς γιατί από τον υπερβολικό ζήλο ο αρσενικός τα σκεπάζει.
Οπότε έτσι και έγινε αφαίρεσα από τη φωλιά λίγο υλικό και τώρα είναι οκ γιατί τα είχε σκεπάσει.
Υλικό φωλιάς  έβαλα κοκοφοίνικα και κλωστές για καναρίνια και τώρα σκέφτομαι μήπως έχουν πρόβλημα αλλά εντάξει φαίνονται.
Έβαλαν τις κλωστές κάτω και γύρω γύρω έπλεξαν τον κοκοφοίνικα.
Διάβασα ότι το κλώσιμο ξεκινά μετά το τρίτο η το τέταρτο αυγό σε κάποια site και σε άλλα ότι ξεκινούν όταν ολοκληρώσουν τα αυγά τους.
Όποιος έχει εμπειρία σχετικά με το πότε ξεκινούν το κλώσημα.
Λέω να σταματήσω την χορήγηση αυγοτροφής όταν κάνουν και το τελευταίο αυγό γιατί ο αρσενικός είναι πολύ πυρωμένος και να ξαναβάλω όταν βγούνε οι νεοσσοί αν βγουν.
Για ότι νέο θα σας ενημερώνω.*

----------


## nikolson

Καλημέρα. Δεν είμαι και ο ποιο κατάλληλος για να σου απαντήσω μιας και είμαι πολύ νέος με τα πουλιά (ασχολούμαι 4 μήνες μόνο). Αλλά  από το πολύ μικρή μου εμπειρία και από τα γεγονότα που μου έχουν συμβεί θα σου πω 2-3 πραγματάκια .
  Το αν θα σου κλωσήσουν μετά το 3-4 αυγό η μόλις κάνουν και το τελευταίο αυγό εξαρτάτε από τα πουλιά .Ένα ζευγάρι μου έκανε 5 αυγά και τα παράτησε δεν τα κλώσησε ποτέ. Στην επόμενη γέννα του μου έκανε 6 αυγά και από το δεύτερο αυγό μου κλώσαγαν κανονικά μέρα νύχτα. Ένα άλλο ζευγάρι μου έκατσε την 4μερα που έκανε και το 4 αυγό και μετά έκανε ακόμα ένα αυγό . 
  Εγώ θα σου έλεγα με το που θα κάνει το πρώτο αυγό να το βγάλεις και να βάλεις ένα ψεύτικο. Κάθε πρωί να βγάζεις κάθε νέο αυγό που κάνει . Όταν δεις ότι πλέον κλωσά κανονικά τότε μπορείς να βάλεις τα αυγά μέσα και να βγάλεις το ψεύτικο . Εγώ αυτή την διαδικασία κάνω στα πουλάκια μου και είτε αρχίσει να κλωσά την 2 είτε την 3…. 4 η 5 μέρα βάζω τα αυγά από την 5-6 ημέρα ώστε να έχω 4-5 αυγά που θα βγουν τα μωράκια την ίδια μέρα η το πολύ με 1 μέρα διαφορά .
  Σε γενικές γραμμές είναι πολύ καλά πουλιά και ίσως και οι καλύτεροι γονείς .
  Την αυγοτροφή θα σου έλεγα να την βγάλεις και να την βάλεις όταν με το καλό βγει το πρώτο πουλάκι . Και από την στιγμή που θα έχεις μέσα στην φωλιά τα αυγά μην ανοίγεις την φωλιά και μην τα πολύ ενοχλείς γιατί αν τα στρεσάρεις μπορεί να παρατήσουν τα πάντα. Άσε να δεις πως θα πάνε πράγματα και μην αγχώνεσαι καθόλου ότι και να γίνει. Τώρα που έκαναν την αρχή δεν θα σταματάν να γεννούν.
  Όπως σου έγραψα και ποιο πάνω εγώ από μια γεννά τους απογοητευτικά και είπα ότι από αυτά πουλιά δεν πρόκειται να πάρω ποτέ μικρά… τώρα πλέον είναι οι καλύτεροι γονείς ταΐζουν ασταμάτητα και έχουν στην φωλιά τους 4 μικρά 9 ημερών. Όλα τα παραπάνω που γράφω είναι από δική μου πείρα και αν κάπου έχω λάθος ας με διορθώσετε και εμένα μια και είμαι νέος και εγώ .
*ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΑ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ!!!! *

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Ευχαριστώ για το  ποστ σου.Το μεσημέρι που γύρισα ο αρσενικός ήταν στη φωλιά και η  σουσουράδα έτρωγε σποράκια.Μετά μπήκε αυτή για καναμισάωρο και  βγήκε.Συνέχισε ο αρσενικός και μετά ήταν και τα δύο έξω και έτρωγαν όταν  σουρούπωσε για 20 λεπτά περίπου..Είναι οκ η όχι κανονικά δεν έπρεπε να  είναι ένα πάντα στη φωλιά;*

----------


## Φάμπιο

Απο οτι διαβαζω ολα καλα πανε Κωνσταντινε!
Τυχαινει να ειναι και τα 2 εξω καμια φορα!
Ετοιμασου για πολλααααα μικρακια απο δω και περα χιχι

----------


## nikolson

Κανονικά θα έπρεπε συνέχεια να υπάρχει το ένα από τα δυο μέσα . Βέβαια το ότι τα βλέπεις να μπαινοβγαίνουν δεν σημαίνει και ότι κλωσσουν . Μπορεί να είναι μέσα και να μην έχουν  αρχίσει να κλωσσουν ακόμα. Αν πάλι κλωσσουν δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα αν αφήσουν τα αυγά για λίγη ώρα . Αν όμως τα αφήσουν για καμία ώρα και κρυώσουν πάει . Αλλά από αυτά που λες αν δεν αρχίσουν σήμερα το πολύ αύριο θα κλωσσουν κανονικά λογικά . Αν τα δεις το βράδυ κιόλας να κοιμάται μέσα το ένα από τα δυο σημαίνει και ότι άρχισαν να κλωσουν .

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Μέσα κοιμούνται από το πρώτο βράδυ που έβαλα φωλιά και τα δύο πριν κάνουν αυγά.*

----------


## nikolson

Το πρώτο αυγό πότε το έκαναν? Τα αυγά τα έκαναν ένα κάθε μέρα? Έχουν τελειώσει τη γέννα? Αν ναι πότε ήταν το τελευταίο αυγό που βρήκες στην φωλιά ?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μόλις γύρισα από τη δουλειά.Ο αρσενικός κλώθει τώρα και η θηλυκή έξω και τρώει.Λογικά σήμερα θα έχουν πέντε αυγά δεν έχω κοιτάξει.

----------


## ria

κωσταντινε μην ανησυχεις ολα πανε καλα απότι βλεπω!!! τυχαινει πολλες φορες να ειναι για λιγο και τα 2 εξω..επισης να πω οτι το καθε ζευγαρι διαφερει σε συμπεριφορα!!!!!οταν ασχοληθηκα με το πρωτο μου ζευγαρι πριν 4 χρονια το καταλαβα αυτο καθως το παιδι που μου τα εδωσε τα ειχε ηδη 2 χρονια και δεν του εκαναν μωρακια μολις τα πηρα 3 μηνες επειτα απο την προσαρμογη μου εκαναν 5 μικρα..αυτο σημαινει οτι κατι δεν γινοταν σωστα ..μην βιαζομαστε λοιπον να βγαλουμε συμπερασματα το λεω για σενα νικολα (τα εχουμε ξανασυζητησει)με καλοπροαιρετο παντα τροπο καθως πολλες φορες οταν ειμαστε ανυπομονοι δεν ερχονται τα πραγματα οπως θελουμε!!!κωσταντινε αφου ειναι η πρωτη τους φορα θα αφησεις τα πραγματα να κυλησουν μονα τους αν δεις περιεργη συμπεριφορα του τυπου να ειναι μονιμα εξω και τα δυο ή να τσακωνονται καθως ο αρσενικος θελει να βατεψει παλι το θυληκο τοτε να ανησυχησεις!!!το αυγο καλο ειναι να το αφαιρεσεις μεχρι να βγουν τα μικρα!!!επισης εμενα καθονται στα αυγα συνηθως απο το 2ο-3ο αυγο και μετα αλλα παντα υπαρχουν και εξαιρεσεις!!!1

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Ναι τα αυγά είναι πέντε το τσέκαρα στα γρήγορα.Έχεις δίκιο Ρία.Την αυγοτροφή την σταμάτησα.Μόνο σποράκια και μήλο με μαρούλι τους βάζω.Είμαι λίγο αγχωμένος λόγω των αποτυχημένων προσπαθειών μου για τέσσερα συνεχή χρόνια με τα Γκούλντιαν.Ότι θέλουν ας κάνουν .*

----------


## ria

συνηθως τα ζεμπρα δεν εχουν την ταση που εχουν τα γκουλντιαν να μην κλωσσανε,να παρατανε τα μικρα τους κ.α..αν εχεις μια αποτυχια θα ειμαι η πρωτη που θα σου πω να ξαναδοκιμασεις..τα πουλακια αυτα ειναι τα πιο ευκολα σε αναπαραγωγη και ιδανικα για πρωταρηδες ή για καποιον που εχει απογοητευτει με αλλου ειδους παραδεισια!!!!στο μονο που θα δωσεις επειτα προσοχη ειναι οταν θα βγουν οι νεοσσοι εμενα στην πρωτη προσπαθεια τους πεταξαν κατω στην δευτερη μεγαλωσαν 5 πουλια τελεια και χωρις να παρω τα αυγα και να τα αντικαταστησω με ψευτικα για να βγουν ολα τα πουλια μαζι..στελνω ολη τη θετικη μου ενεργεια και ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα πανε ολα καλα και θα εχεις συντομα μικρα!!!!το μυστικο ειναι υπομονη,επιμονη και να μην αντιδρουμε βιαστικα..η φυση θα κανει το θαυμα της!!!!!!

----------


## Alexandros

Κωνσταντίνε μην αγχώνεσαι, όσο βλέπω όλα πάει καλά.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Τα αυγά είναι επτά και κλώθουν μια χαρά.Την Πέμπτη είχαν έξι,χτες έλειπα από το σπίτι και σήμερα το πρωί βρήκα το έβδομο που προφανώς το έκανα χτες.Άρα αφού έχουν και σήμερα επτά  σταμάτησαν και μετράω 14 ημέρες,από σήμερα.*

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Λοιπόν  όλα πάνε καλά, κλώθουν εναλλάξ και δεν αφήνουν τη φωλιά με  τίποτα.Σήμερα το πρωί ο αρσενικός κελαηδάει συνεχώς και είναι πολύ  ανήσυχος και θέλει να ζευγαρώσει πάλι.Που πας αγόρι μου, σταμάτα και λίγο.Τους έβαλα μπανάκι και έκανε ο κύριος και ηρέμησε κάπως.Η θηλύκια μέσα κλώθει.Έχω αφαιρέσει την αυγοτροφή και τρώνε μόνο σποράκια και μήλο.*

----------


## Alexandros

Κωνσταντίνε, μην δίνεις μιλώ στα ζεβρακια. Το μιλώ έχει ψιλό οξύ φρούτων και τα ζεβρακια έχουν πρόβλημα με το οξύ φρούτων, το βλάπτει το χωνευτικό σύστημα στα ζεβρακια. Δεν καταλαβαίνεις άμεσος αλλα σε μακροπρόθεσμος διάστημα το πουλί υποφέρει.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Αλέξανδρε σε ευχαριστώ πολύ δεν το ήξερα αυτό.Οκ δεν θα ξαναδώσω.*

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Όλα πάνε καλά.Κλώθουν εναλλάξ τα αυγά και δεν τα αφήνουν ούτε στιγμή μόνα.Τρώνε μόνο σποράκια για να ηρεμήσει λίγο ο αρσενικός.Δεν ξέρω αν είναι γόνιμα αλλά δεν θα κοιτάξω.Είναι η πρώτη τους γέννα οπότε και άσπορα να μάθαινα ότι είναι θα τα άφηνα να συνεχίσουν.*

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Είμαι πολύ ευτυχής.Γύρισα από τη δουλειά και βρήκα μέσα στη φωλιά τέσσερα μωρά.Αμέσως έβρασα αυγό και τους το έδωσα.Έφαγαν σαν τρελά και έμπαιναν μέσα έξω στη φωλιά.Τώρα κάθεται ο αρσενικός μέσα και αυτή συνεχίζει να τρώει αυγό ασταμάτητα και ο αρσενικός κάθεται μέσα.Δηλαδή τώρα τα τάισαν;Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά ,δεν ξανα είχα μικρά και ένα μικρό άγχος το έχω..Κούνησα λίγο τη φωλιά και είναι όλα ζωντανά.Υπάρχουν άλλα δύο αυγά που τα είδα και ένα άλλο που δεν το είδα έτσι βιαστικά που κοίταξα.Σήμερα 13 ημέρες από το τελευταίο αυγό.*

----------


## Sissy

Να τα χαίρεσαι Κωνσταντίνε!!!Πάντα γέρά!!!!

----------


## douke-soula

επιτελους εγινες και συ πατερας  :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:  :Happy0030: 
να τα χαιρεσαι τα μωρακια σου :Party0035:  :Party0035:  :Party0035:  :Party0035:  :Party0035:  :Party0035:

----------


## jk21

Να τα χαιρεσαι φιλαρακο!  αντε και να γεμισουν ψυχουλες τα κλαρια!!!

----------


## NoAngeL

Να σου ζήσουν Κωνσταντίνε τα μωράκια! Μακάρι να αξιωθούμε όλοι να τη ζήσουμε αυτή τη χαρά! (συγκινήθηκα, εγώ πότε θα γίνω μάνα;; :winky:

----------


## kdionisios

να σου ζησουν τα μικρακια Κωνσταντινε!

----------


## tonis!

Kωσταντινε μια χαρα!!ολα θα πανε καλα!γενικα τα ζεμπρακια ειναι καλοι γονεις και αφου ολα γεννηθηκαν την ιδια μερα τα πραγματα ειναι ακομη καλυτερα,κανε καποια στιγμη αυριο εναν ελενγχο να δεις αν οι προλοβοι των μικρων ειναι γεματοι και συνεχεια αυγοτροφη η αυγο!!καλη τυχη και να χαιρεσαι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
! :Party0035:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Περιμένω πως και πως να τα ακούσω να ζητάνε φαγητό.Υπάρχουν άλλα δύο αυγά στη φωλιά που δεν έχουν σκάσει και ένα έβδομο που δεν μπορώ να το δω.* :Party0035:

----------


## vagelis76

Να σου ευχηθώ και από εδώ τρισευτυχισμένε πατέρα!!!!!!!!!! :Happy0030: 
Γερά και δυνατά όλα και καλή ανατροφή.....κοίτα μη τα κάνεις και αυτά να κοιμούνται από τις 6 το απόγευμα.... :Party0035:  :Party0035: 
Πολύ χάρηκα που όλα πήγαν καλά και τελικά κατάφεραν να σε κάνουν να νιώσεις τη χαρά αυτή!!!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Παιδιά να περιμένουμε να δούμε αν τα ταΐζουν τα μικρά,έχω λίγο άγχος με αυτό.* :Anim 45:  *Εντάξει βγήκαν τα μωρά αλλά να δούμε τώρα αν θα τα καταφέρουν....*

----------


## Sissy

Εύχομαι (πιστεύω) όλα να πάνε καλά!!

----------


## demis

Να σου ζησουν ολα καλα θα πανε! Με χαρα περιμενουμε να μεγαλωσουν κ να τα δουμε στο κλαρι...!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

με το καλο να μεγαλωσουν τα μωρακια!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Τα πουλάκια τα είδα ταϊσμένα, όσα μπόρεσα να δω.Τα δύο αυγά δεν υπήρχαν σήμερα άρα μάλλον βγήκαν τα πουλάκια.Αυγό που έβαλα το πρωί φρέσκο το έχουν φάει.Αύριο θα κάνω πιο επισταμένη παρατήρηση γιατί δεν αφήνουν τη φωλιά και τα σκουντάω να βγουν για να κοιτάξω.*

----------


## tonis!

εγω οτανθελω να δωτην φωλια βαζω λιγο μαρουλακι και οποιο ειναι εξω αρχιζει να τρωει και μετα απολιγοβγαινει και το αλλο απο την φωλια και ετσι βλεπω!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> εγω οτανθελω να δωτην φωλια βαζω λιγο μαρουλακι και οποιο ειναι εξω αρχιζει να τρωει και μετα απολιγοβγαινει και το αλλο απο την φωλια και ετσι βλεπω!


*Τόνη σωστό αυτό που κάνεις αλλά αν τους βάλω φρούτο η λαχανικό τώρα που ταΐζουν τα τα πάει διάρροια τα μικρά.Από την άλλη εβδομάδα θα βάλω.Αλήθεια αν κάποιο μικρό είναι νεκρό θα το πετάξουν έξω η θα πρέπει εγώ να το βγάλω;*

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Λοιπόν πριν από λίγο κοίταξα καλά τη φωλιά.Τα πουλάκια είναι τέσσερα τελικά όλα ζωντανά.ίχνος των άλλων τριών αυγών δεν υπάρχει, οπότε τα έφαγαν.έβγαλα και δύο φωτογραφίες όχι πολύ καλές στα γρήγορα,θα τις ανεβάσω πιο μετά.*

----------


## ramiro

μπραβο Κωνσταντίνε να σου ζησουν....

----------


## tonis!

αν πεθανει καποιο πουλακι οι γονεις μονοι τους το απομακρυνουν απο την φωλια...

----------


## Alexandros

Να σου ζήσουν Κωνσταντίνε τα μωράκια!

Όταν ένα από τα μικρά πεθαίνει πρέπει να τον παίρνεις ΕΣΕΙ από την φωλια. Τα ζεβρακια κανονικά δεν το περνούν από την φωλια.

----------


## tonis!

εμενα καθε φορα που πεθαινει ενα στην φωλια το βρισκο στον πατο του κλουβιου...

----------


## Alexandros

> εμενα καθε φορα που πεθαινει ενα στην φωλια το βρισκο στον πατο του κλουβιου...


Για αυτό έχω τις αμφιβολίες μου.
Και να καταλαβαίνω καλύτερο, εσέι κοιτάς μέζα στην φωλια, βλέπεις πεθαμένο μικρό μέζα και περιμένεις να το πετάνε έξω η γονείς ?? Και έτσι κατάλαβες τα πετάνε τα πεθαμένο έξω.
Η
Θα βρήκες νεκρά μικρά έξω από την φωλια, όμως από που ξέρεις το μικρό ήτανε ήδη νεκρό όταν τον πετάξανε η θα πέθανε γιατί τον πετάξανε έξω ???
Γενικά όμως πρέπει να κάνουμε ένα έλεγχο κάθε μέρα και αν έχει νεκρά μικρά μέζα στην φωλια να τους παίρνουμε γιατί αλλιώς κινδυνεύουν όλα τα αλλα μικρά μέζα στην φωλια.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Να και τα πειστήρια.**Δεν είναι και πολύ καθαρές γιατί τις έβγαλα 
βιαστικά.*

----------


## vagelis76

Να ζήσουν!!!!!!!!!!!
Βλέπω 2 χρωμία????Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι άσπρα και σκούρα κάποια???????

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Να ζήσουν!!!!!!!!!!!
> Βλέπω 2 χρωμία????Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι άσπρα και σκούρα κάποια???????


*Τώρα περιμένεις να σου απαντήσω;Ξέρω γω.Δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με το ζευγάρωμα για να δω τι συνδυασμούς έχουν.*

----------


## douke-soula

:Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196: πολυ πλακα εχουν αυτα τα μωρακια  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065: 
μου αρεσουν πολυ οι ...............5 τριχες που εχουν στο κεφαλι τους :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196: 
να σου ζησουν Κωνσταντινε 
(να θυμηθω να βαλω και καμια χτενα στα δωρα )

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Πριν από λίγο έκανα τον σημερινό έλεγχο στη φωλιά και βρήκα ένα πουλάκι πεθαμένο.Τώρα είναι τρία και φαίνονται μια χαρά.*

----------


## Windsa

...δυστυχώς στη πρώτη γεννα συχνά συμβαίνουν κι αυτά... Να σου ζήσουν Κωνσταντίνε τα μωράκια!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Να σου ζήσουν Κωνσταντίνε μου τα μωράκια.

----------


## panaisompatsos

Κωνσταντίνε, χαιρετισμούς και απο μένα.
Είναι πολύ ωραίο το αίσθημα , να βλέπεις τα πουλάκια σου να μεγαλώνουν.
Μου έτυχε και εμένα πρίν απο καμια δυο βδομάδες και τώρα που έχουνε μεγαλώσει και έχουνε βγεί και απο τη φωλιά έίμαι πολύ χαρούμενος.
Εχω όμως μια απορία και θα ήθελα να μου πεί κάποιος αν του έχει ξανατύχει.
Τρείς -τέσσερις μέρες πρίν να βγούνε τα μικρά απο την φωλιά παρατήρησα οτι η μητέρα τους είχε κάνει ακόμη 6 αυγά μέσα στη φωλιά!!!!!
Ευχαριστώ, Παναγιώτης.

----------


## NoAngeL

Αχουτα τα μικρούλια! Τέλεια, να σου ζήσουν!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Κωνσταντίνε, χαιρετισμούς και απο μένα.
> Είναι πολύ ωραίο το αίσθημα , να βλέπεις τα πουλάκια σου να μεγαλώνουν.
> Μου έτυχε και εμένα πρίν απο καμια δυο βδομάδες και τώρα που έχουνε μεγαλώσει και έχουνε βγεί και απο τη φωλιά έίμαι πολύ χαρούμενος.
> Εχω όμως μια απορία και θα ήθελα να μου πεί κάποιος αν του έχει ξανατύχει.
> Τρείς -τέσσερις μέρες πρίν να βγούνε τα μικρά απο την φωλιά παρατήρησα οτι η μητέρα τους είχε κάνει ακόμη 6 αυγά μέσα στη φωλιά!!!!!
> Ευχαριστώ, Παναγιώτης.


*Δεν είναι κάτι σπάνιο, απλά πέρασαν στην επόμενη γέννα.*

----------


## panaisompatsos

Τα μικρά δηλαδή να τα βάλω σε άλλο κλουβι?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Πόσων ημερών είναι τα μικρά σου;Αν είναι πάνω από 25 έχουν απογαλακτιστεί δηλαδή και τρώνε μόνα τους θα πρέπει να τα βάλεις σε άλλο κλουβί.Αν όχι αφήνεις τους γονείς να συνεχίζουν να ταΐσουν τους νεοσσούς και παίρνεις τα αυγά.*

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Τελικά τα τρία που απέμειναν είναι μια χαρά και από σήμερα κορνάρουν δυνατά για φαγητό.Καλά αν δείτε πόσο πολύ ταϊσμένα είναι δεν θα το πιστεύεται ,φοβάμαι μην τα σκάσουν από το πολύ φαΐ.Μπιπ μπιπ μπιπ* :Love0038:  :Love0038:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*μπιπ μπιπ μπιπ μπιπ μπιπ μπιπ* :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :Love0001:  :Love0001:  :Love0001:  :Anim 26:

----------


## ria

κωσταντινε να σου ζησουν τα μικρα..ειδες πηγαν ολα καλα!!!!αυτοι οι ηχοι με τρελαινουν..με τα ζεμπρα ελεγα παντα οτι ειναι λες και ακουω κόρνες!!!!τωρα ακουω τα society και νομιζω οτι εχω χαλασμένο γραμμόφωνο!!!!!  :Happy:  
στο κλαρι συντομα!!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

*μπιπ μπιπ μπιπ μπιπ μπιπ!!!*

αχ και που ν αβγουνε στο κλουβι να ειναι συνεχεια περα δοθε και *μπιπ μπιπ μπιπ!!!*

----------


## tonis!

ναι γινεται σε μια γεννα να βγουν τα μωρα διαφορετικα χρωματα! σε εμενα μου εχει τυχει να ειναι 7 μαυρα και 1 μονο ασπρο ...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Τα πουλάκια οκτώ ημερών σήμερα είναι μια χαρά.Το μεγαλύτερο έβγαλε και τις ρίγες στην ουρά του και έχει ανοιχτά τα μάτια του.Τα άλλα δύο που βγήκαν πιο μετά όχι ακόμα.Ακούγονται πλέον δυνατά όταν ζητούν να φάνε.**Αύριο θα βγάλω και νέες φωτογραφίες.*

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Σήμερα το απόγευμα άνοιξε πάλι το πάνω μέρος της φωλιάς και ένα αντικείμενο κάτι σαν φτερό αλλά με πέντε άκρα μας έβγαζε φωτογραφίες.Εγώ σαν μεγαλύτερο ήμουν ξύπνιο τα αδέρφια μου κοιμόντουσαν και δεν το είδαν.Αφού τελείωσε με πήρα και με πήγε την πρώτη μου βόλτα σε μια μεγαλύτερη φωλιά γεμάτη αλλόκοτα αντικείμενα.Στη συνέχεια ξανά φωτογραφίες και πάλι μέσα στη φωλιά με τα αδέλφια μου.Ανυπομονώ να γνωρίσω αυτή τη μεγάλη φωλιά.




*

----------


## vagelis76

α ρε πατέρα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
κουκλάκια ζωγραφιστα τα μωράκια σου Κωνσταντίνε ,σα τρουφάκια κακάου είναι!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*  Ευχαριστώ Βαγγέλη.Είδες πως μεγάλωσαν;* :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:

----------


## vagelis76

> *  Ευχαριστώ Βαγγέλη.Είδες πως μεγάλωσαν;*


Ναι και χαίρομαι πολύ για αυτό!!!!!!το ένα φαίνεται πιο ανοιχτόχρωμο....φτου..φτου..σ  κόρδα!!!!!!!!

----------


## douke-soula

φτου φτου φτου τι γλυκα ψυχουλακια :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065: 
και καλοταϊσμενα 
αχ Κωνσταντινε τυχερε πατερα 
την επομενη φορα που θα βγουν στην μεγαλη φωλια χαχαχαχα να τους δωσεις πολλα φιλακια και να τους πεις μπιπ μπιπ μπιπ μπιπ μπιπ μπιπ :Love0007:  :Love0007:  :Love0007:  :Love0007:  :Love0007:  :Love0007:

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

κουκλακια!
αντε να γεμισεις μια κλουβαρα κορνο-απογονους ευχομαι!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά.

----------


## jk21

σιγα βρε παιδια φτου και φτου .... μουσκεμα τα κανατε τα καημενα....  :rollhappy: 


κωσταντη να τα χαιρεσαι και με το καλο στο κλαρι!!!

----------


## NoAngeL

Κουκλιάααααααα! Κρέμασε τους ματάκια γιατί είναι πανέμορφαααα!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ακούστε τι έπαθα.Χθες το μεσημέρι έςλεγξα τα μωρά να δω τι κάνουν και η φωλιά μύριζε πολύ άσχημα.Σκέφτηκα μήπως υπήρχε κάποιος νεοσσός πεθαμένος και δεν τον έχω δει.Οπότε έβαλα τα μωρά σε ένα μπολ και στα γρήογορα αναμόχλεψα τη φωλιά.όπως καταλαναίνεται την ψηλοχάλασα.Μέτά έβαλα τα μωρά πάλι μέσα αφού είχα προσθέσει λίγο βαμαβάκι .Πο γονείς ξαφνιάστηκαν και δεν έμπαινα στη φωλιά.Μέτα απο καμιά ώρα όλα καλά μπήκαν και τάισαν .Όταν νύχτωσε ήταν πολύ ανύσηχα και πήγαιναν στην είσοδο της φωλιάς κοιτούσαν και έφευγαν.Με τα πολλά κοιμήθηκαν έξω.Αγχόθηκα και τα έβαλα με τον ευατό μου ,γιατί να πειράξω τη φωλιά κλπ κλπ.Η υπερβολικά ανοχή που μου έδειξαν με οδήγησαν να την πειράξω και να κάνω και μια μικρή καθαριότητα στα γρήγορα.Απορώ με τον ευατό μου πωε το έκανα.Τέλος πάντων σήμερα το πρωί οκτώ και μισή περίμενα έξω απο το πετ σοπ να πάρω κρέμα για να τα ταΐσω αν ήταν ατάιστα.Γύρισα σπίτι και βρήκα τους γονείς να ταΐζουν.Απόψε πάλι έξω κοιμήθηκαν.Τουλάχιστον έχει ζέστη και τα μωρά είναι μεγαλωμένα.Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά.Την ημέρα του Πάσχα λογικά θα βγουν στο κλαρί.Δεν το συζητώ ότι δεν πρόκειται να πειράξω φωλιά ξανά εκτός και αν έχει πάρει φωτιά.

----------


## vagelis76

Το πάθημα να γίνει μάθημα φίλε.....τι σας πιάνει όλους σας και καθαρίζεται φωλιές στα μέσα της ανατροφής δεν το έχω καταλάβει....
Ποτέ δε πείραξα φωλιά στα καναρίνια μου τουλάχιστόν,στη φύση περνάει το κυρία με το φακιόλι και καθαρίζει τις φωλιές?????

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ξεγελάστηκα με την ανοχή που μου έδειξαν μέχρι τώρα.Αυτά δεν ενοχλούνταν με τίποτα 'έως τώρα.Λάθος που ξέχασα ότι είναι ευαίσθητη η περίοδο αυτή γιατί έχουν μωρά,Δεν ξαναπειράζω φωλιά με τίποτα.Στείλε μου άπω εντό και το κυρία που καθαρίζει φωλιές.

----------


## Sissy

Δείξε ψυχραιμία και υπομονή Κωνσταντίνε, ευτυχώς τέλος καλό όλα καλά!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Δείξε ψυχραιμία και υπομονή Κωνσταντίνε, ευτυχώς τέλος καλό όλα καλά!!!


Καλά να με έβλεπες χτες.Σήμερα όλα καλά.Αύριο δεν θα πάω για δουλειά πάλι για να δω αν όλα πάνε καλά.Τουλάχιστον τα ταΐζουν και μπαίνουν και στη φωλιά αλλά μόνο την ημέρα..

----------


## Sissy

> Καλά να με έβλεπες χτες.Σήμερα όλα καλά.Αύριο δεν θα πάω για δουλειά πάλι για να δω αν όλα πάνε καλά.Τουλάχιστον τα ταΐζουν και μπαίνουν και στη φωλιά αλλά μόνο την ημέρα..


 Να΄σαι καλά βρέ Κωνσταντίνε η ευαισθησία σου με συγκίνησε!!....εύχομαι όλα τα καλά στα μικρά σου!!

----------


## mpapad

χαίρομαι που όλα σου πάνε καλά!!!
Εμένα τα δικά μου...  είναι γλυκύτατα αλλά...  μέχρι στιγμής...  παντελώς χαζοβιόλικα...  Τα έχω 4 μήνες, καθημερινά είναι όλο αγαπίτσες και τσαζπινιές, την φωλιά την έφτιαξαν από την  πρώτη μέρα!! (ναί, μην γελάς!) αλλά.... την έφτιαξαν για... κρεβατοκάμαρα!!  Κάθε μέρα λέγαμε με τον άντρα μου...  "σήμερα θα έχουμε αυγό, σήμερα θα έχουμε αυγό".....  αλλά τίποτα...  Απλά... κάθε μέρα φτιάχνουν και ξαναχαλάνε την φωλιά, μάλλον έχουν πάθει σύνδρομο....  αρχιτεκτονικής τρέλας....  όλο φτιάχνουν και αλλάζουν το νήμα... Σκέψου ότι στο μεσοδιάστημα επειδή έχασα τον άρρωστο ΠΕΡΙΚΛΗ μου, πήρα πλέον ένα ζευγάρι καναρινάκια και ...  έχουν ήδη 5 αυγά και κλωσσάνε και τα παραδεισάκια μου....  στον κόσμο τους! Πολύ χαιρομαι για σένα!!!  μακάρι σύντομα να δούμε και μεις τέτοιες ηρωικές στιγμές από τον Κρόνο και τη Ρέα...  αλλά προς το παρόν μόνο καναρινογιαγιά μου μέλλει να γίνω!

----------


## jk21

Κωσταντινε αν τα ζεμπρακια δεν διαφερουν στο θεμα αυτο απο τα καναρινια ,και υπολογιζοντας οτι τα μικρα σου ειναι σχεδον 12 ημερων ,οτι εγινε ειναι απολυτα φυσιολογικο.καθως τα μικρα μεγαλωνουν και δεν εχουν γυμνο πια δερμα ,δεν εχουν αναγκη το ζεσταμα οπως πριν και ο γονιος ή οι γονεις (στα ζεμπρακια) την κοπανανε απο τη φωλια.μην ανησυχεις!πολυ περισσοτερο αφου ειδες να συνεχιζουν το ταισμα

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μαρία τι να πω τέσσερις μήνες και τίποτα;Όταν τα πήρες πόσο ήταν μήπως ξέρεις;Αυτά είναι ότι πιο hot έχω δει δεν σταματούν όταν ξεκινήσουν.Όλο να ζευγαρώνουν θέλουν.Δημήτρη ευτυχώς και σήμερα το πρωί τα τάισαν.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μια χαρά και σήμερα ταϊσμένα του σκασμού.Άντε  να ηρεμήσω λίγο.

----------


## panaisompatsos

Καλησπέρα.
Τα δικά μου τα ζεβράκια είναι περίπου τώρα δυό-τρείς  βδομάδες που βγήκανε απο τη φωλιά.
Για να δώ άν είναι έτοιμα και μπορούν να συντηρηθούν απο μόνα τους (επηδεί τα έβλεπα που τσιμπολογούσανε)τα έβαλα τις προάλλες για μια δυό ώρες μόνα τους σε ξεχωριστό κλουβί ακριβώς δίπλα στοις γονείς τους.Μετα που πέρασε η ώρα πήγα και τα βρήκα σχεδόν κολλημένα στο άλλο το κλουβί.Τα πήρα τότε και τα έβαλα πίσω στους γονείς τους και πρίν περάσουνε πέντα λεπτάκια...καθότανε το ένα δίπλα στο άλλο και οι γονείς τους τα ταίζανε!!
Αν ξέρει κάποιος:
Λέτε να τρώγανε τελικά άμα τα άφηνα περισσότερη ώρα μόνα τους?
Υπάρχει χρονικό όριο που μπορούνε να πάνε σε άλλο κλουβί τα μικρά?
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Παναγιώτη και εγώ δεν ξέρω τι θα γίνει με αυτό το θέμα.Πρώτη φορά ζευγαρώνω ζεβράκια.Κάποιος που έχει εμπειρία να μας πει παρακαλώ.*

----------


## jk21

ανεξαρτητα ειδος πουλιου αν δεν δουμε να τρωνε* και * μονα τους (καλα ειναι να ισχυει αυτο και για τους σπορους! ) δεν μεταφερουμε τα πουλακια σε αλλο κλουβι διχως καποιο γονιο ή διχως να επικοινωνει ο γονιος τους μαζι τους ,μεσα απο καγκελα οπου η υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα ταισματος .το <<και>> πηγαινει στο οτι μπορει να ζητανε και απο το γονιο ποτε ποτε αλλα σημασια εχουν να τρωνε και μονα τους.επισης ο ελεγχος και η αποφαση να γινεται για το καθενα ξεχωριστα.οχι επειδη καποιο τρωει παει να πει οτι ισχυει για ολα!! 

τα πουλακια ειχαν μεινει νηστικα και ηταν διπλα το ενα στο αλλο για να αλληλοθερμαινονται με το κορμι τους λογω ελλειψης παροχης ενεργειας απο την τροφη που θα τα θερμαινε πριν απο ολα!

----------


## mpapad

Κωνσταντίνε μου!!  μπράβο!!  όλα καλά!!  Εμένα...  τι να σου πω, δεν ρώτησα ηλικία (δεν σκέφτηκα δηλαδή), αλλά πό την πρώτη στιγμή που τα πήρα και τα έβαλα στο κλουβί είναι μες το μέλι (όλο αγαπίτσες) και πάντα κοιμούνται μαζί (στη φωλιά). Τους είχα βάλει αρχικά κρεμαστή φωλιά που μπαίνεις μέσα γιατί έτσι μου είπαν στο κατάστημα. Τα πουλιά...  έβαζαν νήμα και κοιμόνταν από πάνω. Την  δεύτερη μέρα τους πήρα κλασσική ανοιχτή φωλιά. Την στόλισαν, την έφτιαξαν και την χρησιμοποιούν.... ως κρεβατοκάμαρα. Την περασμένη εβδομάδα ενα από τα αυγα που εγκατέλειψαν τα καναρίνια μου (τελικά ήταν άσπορο) τους το έχωσα βαθειά μέσα στη φωλιά να δω τι θα γίνει...  το ξετρύπωσαν και το κλώσσαγαν εναλλαξ παρακαλώ!! (τα άφησα 3 μέρες) αλλά τελικά τους το πήρα. Το καημένο... είχε τόσο λεπτό τσόφλι που έσπασε με το ελαφρύ χτύπημα του νυχιού μου. Πάντος ενώ η κανάρα το κατάλαβε και το εγκατέλειψε (μαζί με αλλά 2 που...  μπερδεύτηκαν με τα νέα που πρόλαβε να μου κάνει (!)) τα παραδεισάκια μου μάλλον δεν πήραν χαμπάρι ότι ήταν άσπορο........  τι να πω??  μυστήριο η ψυχή των πουλιών!!

----------


## ria

βρε κωσταντινε μου μην αγχωνεσαι..εχουν πουπουλα ηδη τα μικρα στην φωτο που ειδα και αν τα εχεις σε εσωτερικο χωρο ειναι μια χαρα..συντομα θα τα δεις να σουλατσαρουν και να κορνάρουν.. μποτιλιάρισμα με τοσα ζουζουνια!!
ασχετο αλλα εμενα η καναρα εφυγε απο την φωλια οταν τα μικρα ηταν 10 ημερων σχεδον γυμνα τα μωρα..μια χαρα μεγαλωσαν ειναι και σκληραγωγημένα στο κρυο..χαχαχα!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Alexandros

Τα ζεβρακια τρώνε μονο τους από την ηλικία 5 έως 6 εβδομάδων. Εγώ τους χωρίσω κανονικά όταν αλλάσσει το ράμφος το χρώμα από καφέ/μαύρο σε κόκκινο.

Δημήτρη δεν είναι εύκολο να ταΐσουν η γονείς τα μικρά από κάγκελα. Τα μικρά όταν ζητάνε τροφή παίρνουνε μια στάση με το κεφάλι κάμηλο και σηκώνουν το ράμφος και το κουνήσουν το κεφάλι αριστερά-δεξιά. Έτσι η γονείς δεν μπορούν να ταΐσουν ανάμεσα από κάγκελα.

----------


## jk21

Πολυ ενδιαφερον ,θα ελεγα χρησιμοτατο και κρισιμοτατο αυτο που λες Αλεξανδρε για το θεμα του χωρισματος .στη μικρη μου εμπειρια στο ειδος πριν 2 δεκαετιες δεν ειχε τυχει να δομιμασω (ευτυχως!) να τα χωρισω.

στο θεμα της εξοδου των γονιων  απο τη φωλια και το σταματημα θερμανσης των μικρων  σε μονιμη βαση οπως τις πρωτες μερες ,η 10η εως 12η μερα ισχυει και εδω οπως στα καναρινια ή οι γονεις πρεπει να καθονται στα μικρα να τα ζεσταινουν υποχρεωτικα και πιο αργα;

----------


## Alexandros

Και ένα Link πως ζητάνε τα ζεβρακια την τροφή από τους γονείς.

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/5886171/Kleine_Zebrafinken

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Και σήμερα μια χαρά τα τάισαν,έχω χαλαρώσει τώρα.Αύριο  θα είναι 14 ημερών το πρώτο .

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Σήμερα το πρωί με περίμενε μια έκπληξη.Το πρώτο μωρό σουλάτσαρε στην πατήθρα και μετά στον πάτο του κλουβιού και οι γονείς το τάιζαν.Έχω και φωτό που θα βάλω αργότερα.*

----------


## Sissy

Μπράβοοοο!!!περιμένουμε φωτό  :winky:

----------


## jk21

Κωνσταντινε το μονο που πρεπει να προσεξεις λιγο ,ειναι αν τσιμπολογαει απο κατω να εχεις οσο γινεται πιο καθαρα.επειδη μου φαινεται ειναι κατα 2-3 μερες πιο συντομη η εξοδο του (δεν ειναι κανονας αρκει να μην ειναι μονιμα στον πατο) ισως βρισκει την ευκαιρια (ειδικα να δεν πολυταιζεται κατι που δεν εχεις προβλημα προς το παρον) να τσιμπολογα απο κατω και ειναι επικινδυνο .την εχω παθει περυσι με 2 μικρα γιαυτο στο λεω)

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη για την πληροφορία.Παρατήρησα ότι δεν τσιμπούσε,απλά έπεσε από την πατήθρα και προσπαθούσε να φτερουγίσει για να ανέβει.Εντωμεταξύ έχουν κάνει ένα κλουβί χάλια,περιμένω να του κάνω γενική πως και πως.*

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Να και οι φωτο από την πρώτη βόλτα του μικρού.**Η πρώτη φωτο είναι οικογενειακή.Από αριστερά το μωρό η μαμά και δεξιά ο μπαμπάς.*

----------


## douke-soula

πωπωπωπω ολοκληρο παλικαρι-κοπελα εγινε  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064: 
και αρχισε τα ξεπορτισματα χαχαχαχαχα φτου φτου φτου :BumbleBee:  :BumbleBee:  :BumbleBee:

----------


## jk21

αφου ανεβαινει στο κλαδι ,ολα ειναι οκ .δεν επεσε κατα λαθος ! μην ανησυχεις .δεν νομιζω να συμβει οτι φοβομουνα .

----------


## panaisompatsos

Να σου ζήσει και να το χαίρεσαι φίλε.
Να ρωτήσω , δοκίμασες να το βάλεις πίσω στη φωλιά?
Ρωτάω γιατι και εμένα μου έτυχε να βγει έξω απο τη φωλιά όταν ήτανε μικρό και το έβαλα πίσω, άσχετο αν μετα απο δυό μέρες βγήκε έξω πάλι.
Ξέρεις καμια φορά πάνω στον ενθουσιασμό τους μπορεί να πεταχτούνε έξω.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> αφου ανεβαινει στο κλαδι ,ολα ειναι οκ .δεν επεσε κατα λαθος ! μην ανησυχεις .δεν νομιζω να συμβει οτι φοβομουνα .


*Ξέρεις τι έγινε ,ξαφνικά το έβλεπα να θέλει να βγει από τη φωλιά, πήρα  τη μηχανή στο χέρι και ξάφνου τσουπ έφυγε από τη φωλιά στο πάτο κάτω.Σήμερα είναι 20 ημερών ,στις 25 ημέρες βγαίνουν συνήθως.Τα άλλα δυο όλη τη μέρα είχαν τα κεφάλια έξω από την είσοδο της φωλιάς.Βέβαια αυτό έκατσε καμιά ώρα έξω και μετά επέστρεψε στη φωλιά.Το απόγευμα βγήκε πάλι για καμιά ώρα.
*

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Να σου ζήσει και να το χαίρεσαι φίλε.
> Να ρωτήσω , δοκίμασες να το βάλεις πίσω στη φωλιά?
> Ρωτάω γιατι και εμένα μου έτυχε να βγει έξω απο τη φωλιά όταν ήτανε μικρό και το έβαλα πίσω, άσχετο αν μετα απο δυό μέρες βγήκε έξω πάλι.
> Ξέρεις καμια φορά πάνω στον ενθουσιασμό τους μπορεί να πεταχτούνε έξω.


*Δεν χρειάστηκε να το βάλω προσπάθησε μόνο του και τα κατάφερε με μικρά αλματάκια να επιστρέψει.Μπορεί να βγήκαν από ενθουσιασμό δεν ξέρω,ότι παρατηρώ γράφω.*

----------


## vagelis76

Καλόοοοο το μικράκι...φτου φτού!!!!!!!

----------


## ria

φτου φτου σκορδα!!!κουκλακι το μικρο αντε σιγα σιγα ολα στο κλαδι!!!!! μεγαλωνουν και ουτε που το καταλαβαινουμε!!!!! σε λιγες μερες θα ξεπορτιζουν ολα!!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Λοιπόν το μεγάλο πετάει και μπορεί να μπαινοβγαίνει στη φωλιά.Τα δυο μικρά βγαίνουν και πέφτουν στο πάτο.Τα έχω βάλει στη φωλιά δέκα φορές από το πρωί.Τα βάζω μέσα και μετά αυτά βγαίνουν γυρνούν στις πατήθρες και μετά στο πάτο .Παρατηρώ το ζευγάρι τι καλοί γονείς που είναι.Καθαρίζουν τα μικρά,τρώνε και αμέσως πάνε στη πατήθρα να ταΐσουν το μεγάλο στη φωλιά η στο πάτο για τα μικρά.Έχω και νέες φωτογραφίες που θα ανεβάσω αργότερα.* 
*Όταν κάποιο από τα  μικρά είναι κάτω ο ένας γονέας μένει και αυτός κάτω να τα προσέχει.* :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Οι φωτογραφίες που υποσχέθηκα.Στη παλάμη μου το δεύτερο σε μέγεθος και στο δάχτυλο το μεγαλύτερο.Και μια οικογενειακή.Είκοσι  ημερών σήμερα














*

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Σήμερα το πρωί είχε πλάκα που το μεγαλύτερο πήγε μαζί με την μαμά στην ταΐστρα και έκανε ότι και η μαμά του.Έσκυβε έπιανε ένα σπόρο δεν ήεξε τι να κάνει,τον  πέταγε και μετά φώναζε να το ταΐσει.*

----------


## ramiro

Κωνσταντίνεκαι από εμάς τα χαίρεσαι . πρέπει να αισθάνεσαι ωραία που κρατάς ένα τοσο δα πουλάκι20 ημερών….

----------


## tonis!

ειναι ολατους πολυ χαριτομενα,να σου ζησουν!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά ναι η αίσθηση να το κρατάς δεν περιγράφεται. :Humming Bird A:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Ένα από τα μικρά ψιλοτσιμπάει σήμερα λίγη από την αυγοτροφή που έχω βάλει στον πάτο σε ένα πιατάκι.*

----------


## ria

αχ βρε κωσταντινε κλασικος χαζομπαμπας..κουκλακια ειναι ολα!!!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

κωσταντινε δεν φτανουν οι φωτο θα εχουμε και καθημερινη αναφορα?μας εβαλε και η πωλινα το αρθρο με τα χρωματα και εχω αρχισει και λαλαω....θα αρχισω να κορναρω καιε γω στο τελος...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Σας έχω και νέες φωτο με όλη την οικογένεια στο κλαρί αλλά θα τις ανεβάσω αύριο.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Αύριο τα μικρά θα γίνουν ενός μηνός.Τα βλέπω να τρώνε στις ταΐστρες αλλά και να ζητούν επίμονα από τους γονείς να τα ταΐσουν.Χθες απουσίασα από το σπίτι και σήμερα βρήκα δύο αυγά στη φωλιά.Τα πήρα και δεν θα τα αφήσω να πάνε σε δεύτερη γέννα μέχρι να πάρω τα μικρά σε άλλο κλουβί.Ο Αλέξανδρος είχε γράψει σε προηγούμενο ποστ ότι σε 5 με 6 εβδομάδες ενηλικιώνονται και γίνονται ανεξάρτητα αφού ακόμα ζητούν να τα ταΐζουν.Συνεπώς  σε δύο εβδομάδες περίπου θα τα βγάλω στο μπαλκόνι και τότε θα τα αφήσω να γεννήσουν για μια ακόμα φορά.*

----------


## panaisompatsos

Γεια σου φίλε, έχω ακούσει οτι μόλις αρχίσει το ράμφος τους να αλλάζει χρώμα μπορούνε να ΄΄απογαλακτιστούν΄΄, φυσικά δέ συγκρίνεται με το  τα δείς να τρώνε μόνα τους αλλά αυτό πρόσεξα με τα δικά μου.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Γεια σου φίλε, έχω ακούσει οτι μόλις αρχίσει το ράμφος τους να αλλάζει χρώμα μπορούνε να ΄΄απογαλακτιστούν΄΄, φυσικά δέ συγκρίνεται με το  τα δείς να τρώνε μόνα τους αλλά αυτό πρόσεξα με τα δικά μου.


Σωστά εμένα τσιμπολογάνε και μόνα τους και σήμερα τα είδα να πίνουν και νερό.Τα ράμφη έχουν αρχίσει να κοκκινίζουν και στο ένα μαυρίζει.Τελικά μάλλον έχω δυο θηλυκά και ένα αρσενικό.Σήμερα ήρθε και το τρίτο αυγό το οποίο θα πάρω επίσης.

----------

